# best way to breed



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i originaly got a pair (reds) (i was just hopig for a mand f (they were babys) now there 5-6 inches (in a 125 gal) and i want to increase the breeding chanse so tommorow im getting 2 more (raising them in a 30 untill there around 5 inches when they can be put in the bigger tank
whats the best way to get them to breed (i mean when ther all 6inches plus, assuming thers at least one of each sex)

any suggestions tanks 125 gal 72x18x24 with rena xp3 and aquatech 20-40 its got some plants now but not tones (plan on getting more though)
any s7uggestions and a list of everything i need would be nice 
this is what i already have:full 125 setup
30 gal full setup
10 gal (feeder)
siphone..i think pretty much every thing i need but i i got fry would it be ok to use a hob filter and fit it with a sponge over it so thery cant get sucked in?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

another thing would it be better to get 3 more (in case of a death) making a total of 5? because i want i very good shot at them breeding


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Well if your looking for them to pair off you will need a good number of p's to increase your chances. 5 is better than 4 etc...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ok thnx


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would add 5 more. I wouldnt get more babies though, I would get 5 more that are also 5-6".

7 total is good....


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

A sure fire way to find out if you have a breeder pair. Buy a cotton mop, sink it, scatter a little gravel on top of it. Add blackwater extract, keep your temp around 79-81 degrees, and let nature take its course. Good luck


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

PygoPower said:


> A sure fire way to find out if you have a breeder pair. Buy a cotton mop, sink it, scatter a little gravel on top of it. Add blackwater extract, keep your temp around 79-81 degrees, and let nature take its course. Good luck


what is a cotton mop...as in a kitchen mop? lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a cotten mop is like a breeding thing for some fish im not sure if its just a kitchen mop or a special mop but it looks like a mop and dangles in the water


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

But you sink the mop in this case. Dangling would be for fish that lay eggs on plant roots at surface and on logs, etc.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Why is a cotton mop necessary when they dig a nest in the gravel?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

yes, I've never heard of this mop trick. I would like to hear more.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

mr_rob_boto said:


> yes, I've never heard of this mop trick. I would like to hear more.


Same here..can anyone explain this?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> yes, I've never heard of this mop trick. I would like to hear more.


Same here..can anyone explain this?
[/quote]

lol i think everyone is very infatuated


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

ive heard a little about this.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL. Was a trick told to me by pygofanatic. He said"sink a mop and spread a little gavel over it". It is the same as if you have a planted tank, and they go chomping the plants and make a little nest. It's a comforting type of thing I geuss. Seemed to work for him and others. He specificaly called it "The ole' cotton mop trick"


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> lol i think everyone is very infatuated


Not so much infatuated as confused, or maybe not enough information.



> they go chomping the plants and make a little nest.


This is why. When someone has not seen a piranha "nest" it sounds like they make a nest of plants like gorillas or birds. 
With the chomping, blowing, checking the substrate, whatever, the end result is a slight depression in the gravel.
To the piranhas a mop would only be something to get out of the way like plant roots.
They will build their nest without it. It would not be necessary for them to mate.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice too know for future reference


----------

